# Limitations using Windows based tablet



## helmetface00 (May 29, 2011)

I'm trying to determine what limitations I can expect to run into if I were to use a Windows based tablet (Surface Pro 3) and a DSP.

I still have a great deal to learn about DSP's, but I believe a 2x4 MiniDSP will allow me to run my 2-way active setup properly. 

I plan on getting a USB DAC to interface the tablet and DSP. Though, I am unsure whether or not it will work with a USB through splitter. 

One thing I am trying to tackle currently is the rear view camera. I'd like to stick with the stock camera and not go WIFI, like many. If the stock signal wire is RCA, then could I use an RCA to MiniDisplay port converter? Furthermore, what software would be required to display the video feed.

Any guidance is appreciated!


----------

